# Dutchess and Orange County NY



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Looking for subs with trucks and/or equipment for Orange and Dutchess Counties.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Just wanted to add Putnam county NY as well.

Thanks


----------



## KJ8385 (Jan 13, 2004)

I Only have one Truck 8 ft plow I would like to get some work for.
I live in the Beacon Fishkill area.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Nelson _
> *Looking for subs with trucks and/or equipment for Orange and Dutchess Counties. *


Good luck from rockland county


----------



## KJ8385 (Jan 13, 2004)

Mike, I have one truck 8 ft. plow and would sub if you ever need.also I have 20 years exp. if you need a driver or operator for loaders, backhoe, dump trucks, ect.


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Hey guys please call me at the office on Monday. 
845-831-5700

Thanks


----------

